# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Portland, ME to Searsport, ME

## Dennis

Flying into Portland, ME Sunday night and driving to Searsport, ME Monday morning.

The Google shows two routes: 

One, mostly along I-295 then State HWY 3. (2 hours, 9 minutes)

Two, along I 295 for a short while then onto US-1. (2 hours, 19 minutes) This looks like it could be more scenic and although I have to be at my appointment at 10:00 Am, I wouldn't mind seeing a more interesting vista along the way.

Any intel?

MikeR?

----------


## MIke R

you dont need my advice..you got it right...Rt 1 is more scenic than Rt 3....and way slower...the 95's are all highways with absolutley no scenery whatsoever

if you are going to eat in Portland there is only two places to go in this order....J's Oysters  for apps and than Fore Street for dinner...its mine and Kevins official routine

better make a reservation for Fore Street now though

----------


## MIke R

where are you staying in portland?

----------


## Dennis

I get into Portland at 11:00 PM Sunday night.

No dinner.

Driving to Searsport in the AM.

Know any good hotels near Searsport?

----------


## MIke R

too bad...I was going to shoot over and join you for dinner

I've stayed at the Yardarm which was good...there is a waterfront Comfort Inn that is actually pretty good even for a Comfort Inn...you are not going to find any foo foo city like 5 star hotels where you are going....

----------


## MIke R

Wendi and I have stayed here...very romantic..not far from where you need to be

http://www.timbercliffecottage.com/index.html

----------


## MIke R

have also stayed here..also not far from where you need to be

http://www.berrymanorinn.com/

----------

